
Voodoo Manufacturing: 3D Print Up to 10,000 Parts - jschwartz11
https://www.voodoomfg.com/
======
Sharkie357
Finally, a fast easy 3D printing company that I can use to rapid prototype.

Checkout their vid-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqreBGncO0E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqreBGncO0E)

------
dorpalen
This looks like a really great way to take prototypes into production! It's
incredible how intuitive it is.

------
evschwartz
The future of manufacturing

------
peterzurkuhlen
Awesome!

